# I need some opinions



## vetasst (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, now that Milk Dud is on the ground and doing WONDERFUL (tried her Hee Haw yesterday, Way cute). I have a few questions on her deworming and vaccinations. When and what should I start her off with for her deworming. I have kept the others on a regular rotation schedule. And the other is, when do i start her vaccinations and what should she get. She is my first foal and i have heard several different things (from other horse people)and it is getting very confusing. I would like to hear from some donkey people.

Thanks


----------

